# What I had to do to get my MacMini to update to 10.8.2



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

This morning when I looked at my MacMini it showed a Notification that it had pending updates.

When I opened the App Store and checked for updates, it showed that there was one to update Mountain Lion to 10.8.2 and another to update iPhoto to 9.4.

I made the mistake of clicking the Update All button. It said it downloaded and installed the 10.8.2 update and then errored during the iPhoto download update, saying that it could not be installed on this version of Mountain Lion.

Since the Mountain Lion update had said it would require a re-start, I then tried that and the App Store still showed that neither update had been installed.

I then clicked just the button to install the 10.8.2 update. When it said it had been installed, I then performed a complete shutdown.

When I powered it back up, it then showed that it was actually performing the Mountain Lion update.

After the boot was complete, when I went into the App Store again, the only update it still showed left to do was the one for iTunes and it was able to complete that one as well.

I just thought I would mention this, in case anyone else is having a similar problem.


----------

